# new betta setup -2 pics



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

just got a betta setup
2 gallon witha a cave and a silk plant
instead of gravel i got black sand
he is a veil tail with a purple stripe down his tail fin.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow! That's really cool! Nice betta


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Nice tank and pretty fish!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

great tank! that black sand looks so good!


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good!  Your betta is pretty, too. I love the look of black sand, especially with some white in it. But damn I had a hell of a time doing a full water change. It was a messsss. Lol maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Cute setup and very pretty betta 

I actually love the black sand.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great. Congrats on your new betta. 

I'd be curious to hear how your tank cleaning goes too.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

its just like sand but a bit larger
it was a pain in the but to clean before i put it in


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol yeah no doubt, I gave up on sand. I loveeeee the way sand looks though. I much more prefer the look of sand to gravel, but the sand was a huge mess for me. Maybe I just got a junky kind though.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Great tank! Your male looks a bit like a female I had, very pretty.

I found sand easier to clean than gravel, actually. Just don't hold the siphon too close to the sand.


----------



## Gilberts Daddy (Dec 12, 2009)

what a beauty! ((and the fish ain't bad either!))


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love it, im partial to the sand myself, i have it in most of my tanks


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the way the sand looks but have never tried it. I like your tank and your fish is pretty does he have a name?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

not really


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love the look of sand myself. Like everyone said, it seems like it would be hard to clean.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks nice.. I think I'm going to try sand in my next tank.. just for something different.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice tank and nice betta.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

i like how that sand looks. Never used sand before.
But I have that same cave thingy!


----------



## pearlyfins (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice tank and pretty betta. Congrats!!


----------

